# Paid shots from the Reds Game



## jlykins (May 31, 2008)

A guy I work with hired me to take some photos of a particular player at the Reds game last night. He gave me what I feel is a substantial amount of money to get these shots. Anyway, He wants to print them in the neighborhood of 16x20 and hang them in his sports room. Hope I didn't dissapoint.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 31, 2008)

I think most stadiums and teams dont allow you to take pictures of players and sell them.... I might be wrong though

I like the last one best


----------



## astrostu (May 31, 2008)

What ISO did you use?  They look a tad noisy to me.


----------



## jlykins (May 31, 2008)

astrostu said:


> What ISO did you use? They look a tad noisy to me.


 

It was 400. I think you're right, they do look a tad noisy, They're strait out of the camera without any noise filtering. I think I'm going to run them through noise ninja.


----------



## craig (May 31, 2008)

Again. Are you allowed to take photos of the players and sell them? Do you have some shots where we can see the players face?

Love & Bass


----------



## jlykins (Jun 1, 2008)

craig said:


> Again. Are you allowed to take photos of the players and sell them? Do you have some shots where we can see the players face?
> 
> Love & Bass


 
I don't think that you can take photos and sell them. I don't have any of him from the front because the "customer" was very specific on the shots that he wanted. He wants "action" or in "the ready stance" pictures that he can read his name. That's what I got for him. I guess it really is against their rules to take the photos and sell them, but since I'm not going to be selling them to the public just delivering them to the guy that commissioned me I won't have to worrry about it.


----------



## D-50 (Jun 1, 2008)

What you did is 100% illegal but your right you will most likely not get caught since you are not activly marketing them for sale.


----------



## jlykins (Jun 1, 2008)

D-50 said:


> What you did is 100% illegal but your right you will most likely not get caught since you are not activly marketing them for sale.


 

I don't make it a habit to break the law, and/or do things that give photographers a bad name, so I won't be taking on a job like this again.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice shots
Completly irrelavent but some guy/kid joined TPF looking to pay someone for some particular shots. Everyone thought it was a scam but i decided to check it out. Basicly he was in some kind of photography class and had a project to do. So i had to take some pics showing different DOF, with and without flash, and from different angle. It was only like 30 shots total. Easiest 100 bucks ive ever made in my life =)


----------



## jlykins (Jun 1, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Very nice shots
> Completly irrelavent but some guy/kid joined TPF looking to pay someone for some particular shots. Everyone thought it was a scam but i decided to check it out. Basicly he was in some kind of photography class and had a project to do. So i had to take some pics showing different DOF, with and without flash, and from different angle. It was only like 30 shots total. Easiest 100 bucks ive ever made in my life =)


 

That's pretty cool.  I was glad to take the shots for him, as a matter of fact I prolly would have just done it for free for him if he had asked(I was already going to the game anyway), but he offered up the money so I took it.


----------



## D-50 (Jun 1, 2008)

> Very nice shots
> Completly irrelavent but some guy/kid joined TPF looking to pay someone for some particular shots. Everyone thought it was a scam but i decided to check it out. Basicly he was in some kind of photography class and had a project to do. So i had to take some pics showing different DOF, with and without flash, and from different angle. It was only like 30 shots total. Easiest 100 bucks ive ever made in my life =)


 
So you essentialy did this person's project for them.  Good for you that you made some money but money is not everything, there is a point where you need to ask if you are behaving ethically but everyone has different beliefs and ethics so its for you to determine where that line is.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 1, 2008)

D-50 said:


> So you essentialy did this person's project for them.  Good for you that you made some money but money is not everything, there is a point where you need to ask if you are behaving ethically but everyone has different beliefs and ethics so its for you to determine where that line is.



Agreed
Thanks for the input



> That's pretty cool. I was glad to take the shots for him, as a matter of fact I prolly would have just done it for free for him if he had asked(I was already going to the game anyway), but he offered up the money so I took it.



Nice
Ive have a new found love of going to games (Phillies) now that im into photography, theres always so much going on.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2008)

jlykins said:


> I don't make it a habit to break the law, and/or do things that give photographers a bad name, so I won't be taking on a job like this again.


If you give him the prints or files for free and he just pays you to go to the game, is this still "selling illegal photographs"?


----------



## D-50 (Jun 1, 2008)

That would be fine, although (and this wuold probably never happen) if you made a contact that said you pay for the tickets and I give you the shots thens its a grey area because you are being compensated for photos taken of professional players.  I dont think legal issues are  big deal here since it appears the two people were friends and this is not a business that sells unlicensed photos of professional players.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 2, 2008)

I have heard that teams say you can't sell pictures of their players, but how does this fall into "commercial" vs. selling art (like street art) where you do not need the person's permission? 

I'm just trying to figure out how it all works together...


----------



## x272221713x (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm wouldnt it be like better if you can see his face when he's like standing in the out field?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how it all works together...


It's been a long time since I've been to any sporting event, but I would think there'd be sort sort of disclaimer on the back of the ticket.


----------



## jlykins (Jun 3, 2008)

x272221713x said:


> Hmm wouldnt it be like better if you can see his face when he's like standing in the out field?


 
I agree, but this was the picture/view that was requested, so I did what was requested.


----------



## visualpoetry (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice color and lighting.. but I would have zoomed in more. Maybe offset the subject so they're not in the center of the frame.. would make for a more interesting photo.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 12, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> It's been a long time since I've been to any sporting event, but I would think there'd be sort sort of disclaimer on the back of the ticket.



its normally on the website of the stadium/team


----------

